# DUI you say?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This occurred just a day or so ago in Phoenix. Driver crossed the median and ran into a cactus. Driver arrested for DUI. Cactus died at scene. No autopsy is expected.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That one even made our local news, up here in the Great North-Wet.

Saguaro cactus always looks as if it's hitch-hiking to me.
Maybe this time the cactus picked the wrong driver, to ask for a ride.
Or vice-versa.

"Gas, grass, or cactus pears: Nobody rides free,"

.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe the cactus called Uber.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think that is a Federal violation, as well as a state violation.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

high pockets said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that is a Federal violation, as well as a state violation.


What?!?! cacti can't hitchhike?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We have some of these appropriately placed around the state.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What? Arizona keeps saguaros in prison?


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

Real prickly situation


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What? Arizona keeps saguaros in prison?


In a sense. I do think most species are protected. _Protective custody_ I think they call it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Saguaro family has announced they plan to sue the driver for loss of income, loss of spousal benefits now that the poor saguaro can no longer maintain an erect position.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The Saguaro family has announced they plan to sue the driver for loss of income, loss of spousal benefits now that the poor saguaro can no longer maintain an erect position.


You forgot to note that they have also applied for disability benefits from the state.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You forgot to note that they have also applied for disability benefits from the state.


Not sure about a successful lawsuit, but the disability benefits will be a no brainer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice sign, lol. 
Makes sense, The sign is kinda telling the motorists. , " once in awhile we lose one r two. ,lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> This occurred just a day or so ago in Phoenix. Driver crossed the median and ran into a cactus. Driver arrested for DUI. Cactus died at scene. No autopsy is expected.
> 
> View attachment 17293


I've always thought that Acuras were full of pricks, here's one that is!

GW


----------

